
Total Annihilation Graphics Engine (2012) - DanBC
http://mavorsrants.blogspot.com/2012/04/total-annihilation-graphics-engine.html
======
aweiland
Interesting read. TA is still to this day my favorite RTS ever made. I think I
have it from good old games on my mac.

